# خبر هائل سيغير مجرى التاريخ: علماء اوروبيون ينجحون في:::



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

* 05.02.2010 *

* علماء أوربيون ينجحون في قراءة أفكار مريض في غيبوبة دائمة  *





_Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift: العلماء الأوربيون ينجحون في التواصل مع  مريض في غيبوبة دائمة_

* نجح علماء بريطانيون وبلجيكيون باستخدام تقنية أشعة الرنين المغناطيسي  الوظيفي في التواصل بشكل محدود مع أحد المصابين بغيبوبة دائمة. الباحثون  يرون أن هذه الطريقة قد تسمح بإشراك هؤلاء المرضى في اتخاذ القرارات الخاصة  بعلاجهم.*





​ تمكن علماء بريطانيون وبلجيكيون من قراءة أفكار  أحد المصابين بغيبوبة دائمة والتواصل معه بشكل محدود. واستخدم الباحثون ما  يعرف بأشعة الرنين المغناطيسي الوظيفي (fMRI) لنقل أفكار المريض، حسبما  أشار العلماء في العدد الالكتروني لمجلة "نيوانجلاند جورنال اوف ميدسين"  الطبية المتخصصة.​ و أظهرت صور الأشعة دلائل على وجود وعي لدى  مريض الغيبوبة الذي كان يعتبره الأطباء حتى الآن منفصلا تماما عن العالم  المحيط به. وقام الباحثون بتوجيه سلسلة من الأسئلة لمريض يبلغ من العمر 29  عاما وأصيب جراء حادث سيارة بإصابات خطيرة في الرأس والمخ. وقبل توجيه  الأسئلة إلى المريض، طالبه الأطباء بتخيل صورة مباراة تنس إذا كان يريد  الإجابة بنعم أو أن يتخيل أنه يسير متنزها بين الشوارع إذا ما كان يعني  "لا". وبحسب المجلة العلمية فقد قام المريض بالإجابة على خمسة من ستة أسئلة  بشكل صحيح، حيث أكد على سبيل المثال أن اسم أبيه ألكسندر ونفى في سؤال آخر  أن يكون اسم والده توماس.​ *استثناء نادر *​ 

_Bildunterschrift:  Großansicht des Bildes  mit der Bildunterschrift:  تفاؤل  بإشراك المصابين بالغيبوبة الدائمة في اتخاذ القرارات الخاصة بعلاجهم_  غير أن الباحثين شددوا في مقالتهم على أن نجاحهم يمثل استثناء نادرا، حيث  قاموا بفحص 54 مريضا في بلجيكا وبريطانيا ولم يستطع سوى خمسة منهم فقط  التأثير بشكل عفوي على نشاط مخهم. ورصد الباحثون لدى ثلاثة من هؤلاء الخمسة  دلائل ضعيفة على وجود وعي. و بين هؤلاء البلجيكي البالغ من العمر 29 عاما  وهو المريض الوحيد الذي نجح الباحثون في التواصل معه وإن كان هذا التواصل  مشوها. ​ وكان هذا التواصل ممكنا فقط  باستخدام الماسح  الضوئي للمخ. وشارك في الفحوص الطبية علماء من جامعة كامبريدج وعلماء من  جامعة لييج البلجيكية. وأكد الباحثون صعوبة التمييز بدقة بين الاضطرابات  الشديدة في الوعي وأن نسبة التشخيص الخاطئ بلغت 40%، ما يؤكد ضرورة إيجاد  وسائل تشخيص جديدة لتكملة الأساليب المعتمدة حاليا.  كما أكد أدريان أوين  الباحث بجامعة كامبريدج أن الطريقة الجديدة تفتح الباب أمام إشراك مرضى  الغيبوبة الدائمة في اتخاذ القرارات الخاصة بعلاجهم المستقبلي وسؤالهم على  سبيل المثال عن آلامهم.​ ​ (ه.إ/د.ب.أ)





​

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

خبر رائع بالفعل 
ليس فقط من اجل تحديد طرق علاجهم 
لكن لطمئنة اهل المريض 
وبعث الامل فى نفوسهم 

شكرا كليمو دائما مميز بالروعة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

*اكتشاف رائع يا كليمو بس يا ترى ممكن حاجة زى توصل

لمجتمعنا العربى بعد اد ايه

شكرا كليمو على المعلومات المفيدة*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> خبر رائع بالفعل
> ليس فقط من اجل تحديد طرق علاجهم
> لكن لطمئنة اهل المريض
> وبعث الامل فى نفوسهم
> ...



اسميشال

ودائما تشجيعك بيبقى رائع ايضاً

شكراً الك

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2010)

خبر رائع فعلا وحيفيد كتير اوى
ميرسى لك كليمو 
المسيح يبارك مجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## ارووجة (10 فبراير 2010)

حلوووووووو كتير
يعطيك العافية اخي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2010)

و أظهرت صور الأشعة دلائل على وجود وعي لدى  مريض الغيبوبة الذي كان يعتبره الأطباء حتى الآن منفصلا تماما عن العالم  المحيط به.​
فعلا خبر جامد جداااااااااااااا ورائع
ثانكس كتير كليمو لموضوعاتك الجامده​


----------



## luuu77 (10 فبراير 2010)

حقيقى خبر رائع يبعث الامل فى التواصل حتى فى فترة عدم الإدراك


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا

ثانكس كليمو
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

* tasoni queena

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

*ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

*اروويجة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

*كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

*luuu77


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

*مارو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## اني بل (12 فبراير 2010)




----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على الخبر كليمو


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

اني بل


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## luuu77 (13 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مايكل مايك
> 
> شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
> 
> سلام المسيح معك دوما


 مشاركة جميلة و صورة أجمل ممكن أقتبسها منك


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

luuu77

مرحب بك اخي

ممكن اوووي


----------



## luuu77 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

